# Touching news story about comforting a dying person



## VentMedic (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.jems.com/medical-clinical/articles/288541/

*Calif. stranger comforts dying motorist after crash*By Kim Minugh
Deseret Morning News
Copyright 2007 The Deseret News Publishing Co.

SACRAMENTO, Calif. — Pinned beneath the tires of a big rig, Steven Felldin did not die alone.

A stranger was there to hold his hand, to comfort the suffering 26-year-old and assure him that help was on the way. And that stranger was there to hear him gasp a final message of love:

"Tell my wife I love her." 

On Thursday, that stranger -- a man initially known only as Brian -- delivered the message to Felldin's 26-year-old widow, Leilani.

"I'm so glad you were able to find us," she said, embracing Brian.

"I tried my best," he choked out between sobs. "I'm so sorry. I tried."

*Read the rest of the article. Your faith in humanity could get a boost.*


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Jun 5, 2007)

With all of the bad things out there that we all can and will see out, there still is good in people..........-_-


----------



## Jay114 (Jun 7, 2007)

How I hope that if that is my fate, a hand reaches for me at that moment...


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jun 25, 2007)

It shows that there are good people in our world and they will reach out when needed.


----------

